# Dog or God



## escorial (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi, Dad..!
Hi, Nana and Grandad..!
Hi, Uncle John..!
Hi..to you all..!
Hi, there old fella..?


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm, who is this old fella?

Is that the Dog/God you are referring to?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## VICE (Aug 12, 2013)

escorial said:


> Hi, Dad..!
> Hi, Nana and Grandad..!
> Hi, Uncle John..!
> Hi..to you all..!
> Hi, there old fella..?


Wittily written, I assume you are the dog and God is the old fella?
I interpret it as a matter of sides which these people you mentioned needs to choose; either the dog or God.

I like the gradual inclusion from personal to communal and then the sudden abrupt end with a singular old fella.
This helps to establish the position of Nana as someone in the immediate family, probably a sister or a daughter.
This also emphasis the intention of the writer to point out to the readers that the old fella is certainly not human.

Very well done.
I really like the deep meaning elaborated despite this being a short poem.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 12, 2013)

Rather depends on whether one is dyslexic...


----------



## dannyboy (Aug 12, 2013)

like God and Dog has never been thought of before.


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks peeps...I always start of with the intention to go further, add more but I like the simplicity of it all.


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2013)

dannyboy said:


> like God and Dog has never been thought of before.


..what subject has never been covered?


----------



## dannyboy (Aug 12, 2013)

Not the topic though just that GOD and DOG are the same backwards/forwards.


----------



## jack2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Escorial.,
I read your undeveloped poem as one in which you rank your dog as a family member worthy of a fond greeting. And only in the English language would "dog" read "God," if spelled backward.  
Jack


----------



## escorial (Aug 12, 2013)

I read that there are 40 references to dogs in the bible...J2


----------



## Pandora (Nov 6, 2013)

I never read this one escorial, I like it and I read as meeting all your past loved ones on the other side then
at the same time wondering if old fella will be there as well, having been a love in your earthly life. 
I think, though don't know, that in religion dogs would not be in our afterlife . . . ? you mention the Bible.

I must separate myself from this thought, I must feel my doggie and kitty loves again. I will be greatly
disappointed if that much love is lost.

I always enjoy your simplicity and the deep thought behind, thank you.


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2013)

pandora....I believe animals have souls and if my old dogs not there then I will leave....i see him in my dreams


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2013)

> ...that in religion dogs would not be in our afterlife...


 Animals with souls....There is some idea that the soul is actually contained in the blood, hence the practice (requirement) of draining it before consumption.



> see him in my dreams


 Seen them there many times, myself.


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2013)

..when i was homless he was my strength


----------



## Pandora (Nov 6, 2013)

oh my goodness escorial,  "the eyes the window to our souls" so precious, curly tail boy.
 My Jakey was a curly tail boy. I agree and I believe as well.

I have never heard that idea Kevin, souls and blood connection. I like that belief. I feel I've learned the most about
unconditional love from the animals I have known. Each unique, in personality and love.

And yes often I dream of my doggies past, that is a good dream.


----------



## John_O (Nov 6, 2013)

escorial said:


> pandora....I believe animals have souls and if my old dogs not there then I will leave....i see him in my dreams



I have no doubt! Also have no doubt we will see them again one day.  Gen. 1:20: "And God said, Let the waters bring forth abundantly the moving creature that hath _"life"_ The word "life" in the original Herbrew language is  Nephesh  ... which translated means --soul!!


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2013)

thanks..John O..respect man


----------



## escorial (Nov 8, 2013)

pandora we use to sleep in an old electric building...warm generator on the go all the time..we use to go to a church for meals and so mmany people wanted to take him off me but they knew he was well looked after...charity was never far away when he was with me..thats the power of animals...i would go back and live it all again if i could with him.


----------



## Pandora (Nov 8, 2013)

That is the power . . . I feel it escorial.

I similar when Lucy arrived. She was homeless, eating from a dumpster, skinny when she came to me.
Shortly after, I had an injury that took the use of my legs for a few months and she stayed so close to me.  
Then I was the weak one, in need of comfort. We got healthy together. 

They come to us and we to them, it's a plan, the best plan.


----------



## escorial (Jan 11, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;vVr-GUnwpnQ]http://youtu.be/vVr-GUnwpnQ[/video] dog oscar saved my life....when i was homeless he kept me going and today i'm so happy after a prayer came true and wish he could be by my side today


----------



## Pandora (Jan 11, 2014)

me too, I wish Oscar could be there to share this joy but he is in a way. We both believe they stay close.  Thank you for the song escorial of course it is a favorite.
Prayers come true, I'm so happy for you and your daughter!


----------



## Pandora (Jan 14, 2014)

escorial said:


> [video=youtube_share;vVr-GUnwpnQ]http://youtu.be/vVr-GUnwpnQ[/video] dog oscar saved my life....when i was homeless he kept me going and today i'm so happy after a prayer came true and wish he could be by my side today


oh! sweet edit  :hi:


----------



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 14, 2014)

Very interesting what you have done there...for me I say the person saying hello is to the dog mainly because I miss having a dog.


----------



## escorial (Jan 14, 2014)

thannx pandora

JP25....it's about reaching heaven and hoping your old dog there to.


----------



## Silvyy (Jan 15, 2014)

i love this poem i didn't get it at first and wasn't able to make out the meaning for the life of me but after reading it up and down a few times i think i see what you have done raising the question of weather this is the thought of a man who has come home to see his family and dog or a man who has dies and sees his dead relatives and god


----------



## escorial (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks sillvy....it's about reaching heaven and meeting a dear old friend again.


----------

